

Android WrongCalculator : you don't need right answers. - stevenskinofsky
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.zakelfassi.wrongcalculator

======
bensoblog
Should've included [SHOW HN] in link title.

------
docbotona
Useless ... but fun !

